# New T-Shirts: I'm Reformed & Ask Me What God Is...



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 27, 2006)

All - 

I'm working on some new T-shirts that surround the Catechism and Reformed Theology.

Here are the first two:














They are here: 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/ReformedTShirts.htm

They are dithered (grainy) on the web, but look sweet on the T's.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm thinking you need to get someone from the Puritan Fit Club to model them to boost sales...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm interested, but also think having a modeled example would boost my confidence in spending $20 for a T-Shirt.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 28, 2006)




----------

